# Lets See Your Company T-Shirt



## covaltleveling (Aug 13, 2010)

We are thinking of doing a new company T-Shirt and would like to see some of what others are doing. Thanks!


----------



## TxElectrician (May 21, 2008)

I like the one on the left:thumbsup:


----------



## covaltleveling (Aug 13, 2010)

Thanks- it's front & back.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

I don't do T-shirts.

T-shirts are for cubbies.


----------



## cork-guy (May 1, 2010)

Don't expect to make much profit, if any. T-shirt companies are a dime a dozen and it's usually cheaper to just buy t-shirt making kits these days.


----------



## bhock (Feb 17, 2009)

cork-guy said:


> Don't expect to make much profit, if any. T-shirt companies are a dime a dozen and it's usually cheaper to just buy t-shirt making kits these days.


 He is showing his company t-shirt design and asking others to show off theirs. He is not a t-shirt company, re-read his post.


----------



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

I make my own T-shirts with a press. It's easy, cheap, and I can make them whenever I want without waiting, I can also pick any color and size.

Mike


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

Mike's Plumbing said:


> I make my own T-shirts with a press. It's easy, cheap, and I can make them whenever I want without waiting, I can also pick any color and size.
> 
> Mike


Care to go into a little more detail? I would appreciate knowing what equipment, and supplies your using. I was getting ready to drop $300-500 on printing shirts, and maybe some hoodies. I would love to do them in house if possible (make changes easier, better quality shirts, etc)


----------



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

http://www.heatpress.com/product.php?cat=clamshell&pn=8

This is the press I bought, man did the price go up I'm glad I own mine now. They do make better presses and if I had to do it again I might not go with this brand.

Mike


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

This one:


----------



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

Before you drop the cash make sure you talk to me. Not all ink is the same or the companies you buy them from.

I give away t-shirts as part of marketing so if you don't plan and giving away shirts every day it's not worth it.

I flood the market with my shirts.:laughing:

Mike


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

Plain white T shirt in summer always with a front pocket, gray for spring and fall, and black during the winter. Never anything different. 

Getting fancy would be a lost cause, torn and stained in a couple of wears.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Concept shirt:


----------



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

RobertCDF: I can give you all the details you want, just ask.

Mike


----------



## CCCo. (Jul 19, 2009)

Not mine, but I found someone else's :whistling


----------



## festerized (May 19, 2007)




----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

Here are some old ones...














































All done online pretty cheap-cheap.


----------



## rotarex (Mar 31, 2008)

hey J you got undies too?


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Oh please, no!!!!!! Don't ask for any pics :shutup:


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

ya want the yellow or browns?


----------



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

Jay.....That graphic looks killer on that mug! Very nice.

Mike


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

See I told ya.....


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

Thanks Mike...all "old" stuff as not my biz any more....but rotex...let's see your sheet man....


----------



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

J F said:


> Thanks Mike...all "old" stuff as not my biz any more....but rotex...let's see your sheet man....


 
Say what? What is your biz giz? Are you out pimpn':laughing:

Mike


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

It's VERY inexpensive to do your shiite up right...don't be afraid.


----------



## CCCo. (Jul 19, 2009)

Thats your "mug" shot :shifty:



















:w00t:


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

Mike's Plumbing said:


> Say what? What is your biz giz? Are you out pimpn':laughing:
> 
> Mike


http://www.CraftsmenCarpentry.com/

Send $50 for a t-shirt and mug...


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

J F said:


> http://www.CraftsmenCarpentry.com/
> 
> Send $50 for a t-shirt and mug...


Wow, your donation gifts are even better than Ron's.


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

angus242 said:


> Wow, your donation gifts are even better than Ron's.



...it's over...$150 to start....


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

J F said:


> http://www.CraftsmenCarpentry.com/


Doesn't fit on my [Chrome] screen. 

Fail.


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

Frank, 

Refesh, and let me know, thanks. (and anyone else).

Thought we had it taken care of (FF, Chrome, IE8+).






sorry for the hi-jack


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Frank? I lost track, you talkin' a me? Still doesn't fit. My screen res is 1024 x 768, pretty much the standard for web pages these days AFAIK.


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

Yeah, I'm talkin' to choo, Frank.


----------



## jb4211 (Jul 13, 2010)

I never thought of maiking my own.

I have mine printed by a small one man printing co., he subs out larger quatities but he loves the 20 piece orders, etc.

He charges me $6.00 per tee-shirt, blue with white ink,full back and left chest

I'm about to order some sweatshirts and hoodies for the winter.

I now use the blue/white, but my other colors:
1) gray w/blackink (showed the sweat too much)
2) black w/white (too hot in summer)
3) red w/gold


----------



## tcleve4911 (Mar 26, 2006)

Just a note about T's
We had a bunch printed with a big circle on the back.
It was like a coat of plastic stuck to your backside.
They were the worst shirts to wear on a hot day.
Between the paint that won't breath and the suspenders on your apron, your upper back area would FRY!!!...they sucked










...anyway.... small or spread out stuff in the back area


----------



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

tcleve4911 said:


> Just a note about T's
> We had a bunch printed with a big circle on the back.
> It was like a coat of plastic stuck to your backside.
> They were the worst shirts to wear on a hot day.
> ...


That's because they used plasisol. What you want is a water based ink that has a very soft hand when doing a large area. "soft hand" is what the shirt industrty uses to describe the feel and texture of a printed area and it's ink.

If you like the large printed area this is an absolute must.

Mike


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

My shirts, with all the print on the back are fine, you wouldn't know it was there, must be the water based stuff.


----------



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

J F said:


> My shirts, with all the print on the back are fine, you wouldn't know it was there, must be the water based stuff.


Could be, that plastisol feels like plastic and is very cheap. I'm surprised they used it actually.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Mar 26, 2006)

Mike's Plumbing said:


> feels like plastic and is very cheap.


.......so was my boss when he bought'em.......:laughing:


----------



## robman1961 (Apr 11, 2010)

Hay Mike could you give some move info. on companies and materials you use to print your tees? thanks Rob


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

For any interested in Vista Print products/prices, here are some pics and prices from stuff I've ordered over the last couple of years.

http://www.contractortalk.com/f11/vistaprint-stuff-65937/

I've used 'em for the last 4-5 years and have always been happy with them.


----------



## MAD Renovations (Nov 18, 2007)




----------



## MAD Renovations (Nov 18, 2007)

I usually order them in White and grey.


----------



## SDC (Jan 12, 2009)

These I just picked up this afternoon. Same logo but I added the hammer and nails down the sleeves.....not too sure I like it or not. I was after someting a little different.


----------



## covaltleveling (Aug 13, 2010)

The hammer and nails on the sleeves look good- great idea.


----------



## Brutus (May 29, 2007)

We don't have a company shirt... 

Woodworkbykirk should get me a Trim Cats Carpentry shirt.


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

Those are nice David, I like the sleeves, definitely stand out.


----------



## Staging (Aug 22, 2008)

Has anyone used t-shirts made out of the same material that Under Armour uses?


----------



## Bulldogpainting (Sep 16, 2010)

Wow... this got fresh :laughing:


----------



## covaltleveling (Aug 13, 2010)

Need more ideas or images please. Thanks all!


----------

